
The Anatomy of a Tweet: Twitter Gets a Style Guide - robg
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/02/13/the-anatomy-of-a-tweet-twitter-gets-a-style-guide/?hp
======
billturner
The fact that a "Twitter for Dummies" book is actually being written (or
already written) brings me great sadness. Is it really that hard?

~~~
jwesley
The publishing of these books has nothing to do with a need for information
about Twitter. It's a ploy to make money off all mainstream people who hear
about "that Twitter thingy" in the media.

------
unalone
_“This is a new genre of writing,” said Mr. Sagolla. “A new form of
literature, in some ways.”_

Fortunately, literature has never been defined by the people who would claim
anything to be a new form of literature.

Perhaps I'm biased, since I still see Twitter as a silly tool and wonder why
individuals would find it at all interesting.

------
marksutherland
<http://www.textism.com/favrd> : Read Favrd for a few days and you should get
the hang of it. If you need a book, you're doing it wrong.

------
raghus
I find it strangely fascinating that someone wrote a book about how to write
140 characters.

